
Ask HN: What is with all the anti-veganism on the BBC lately? - 0xff00ffee
This week the BBC bashes new plant-based protein:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;future&#x2F;article&#x2F;20200129-why-vegan-junk-food-may-be-even-worse-for-your-health?utm_source=pocket-newtab<p>Last week the BBC claimed veganism makes you less intelligent, and their nutritional claims were soundly debunked by HN.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22174445<p>What&#x27;s going on over there, UK friends?
======
rappre
It's comforting to see this post, I noticed that as well.

